# Primetime Rewards Program



## Nobylspoon (Oct 30, 2008)

I read about this in another post, is this still going on? Are there more details somewhere on DAELive.com and if this is still in effect are the following locations on the list still current? This sounds like a great program. I am with Worldmark so I have access to many of these locations.



Ask DAE said:


> Thanks folks we really appreciate the kind words and the business! Without great members our model just doesn't work.
> 
> Remember also that we have launched our Primetime Rewards Program. It's a reward program for high value deposits. If you deposit a week that we have a high demand for *from our members*, we reward the depositor with a $1 exchange fee!
> 
> ...


----------



## timesharer (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking at the DAE online inventory, it seems the $1 exchange fee is not good enough to attract the highly demanded weeks.  The gold advantage members can get in front of the exchange lines.  The primetime week may not get a fair trade if the owner does not join the gold membership.  DAE should offer the primetime week owners gold memberships when they make a deposit.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jul 8, 2010)

We will see, I gave them on of my primetime weeks and I check their inventory to see if anything I want comes up.  Hopefully something good.

KT


----------



## eschjw (Jul 9, 2010)

I also have given DAE Primetime weeks and have found that the best way to get a good exchange is to make a request. Even if you are not a gold member, you will be offered a week before it shows up online if it matches your request. Don't be to specific or to general with the request. My last successful request was for a one bedroom or larger in South Florida on the beach in Jan. or Feb. 2010.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jul 9, 2010)

What did you get


----------



## eschjw (Jul 10, 2010)

I got a one bedroom Diamond owned unit at Westgate South Beach in the middle of January. It had a nice ocean view and we were pleased with the exchange. DAE offered me two other resorts before I accepted this one.


----------



## exco (Jul 12, 2010)

When Donita was in charge of DAE, she offered 2 weeks for 1 Hawaii deposit.  We got 2 credits (not bonus weeks that had many restrictions) to exchange.  Now DAE does not offer this promotion.  We stopped depositing our Hawaii weeks with DAE.


----------

